# Project Runway on Bravo



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 26, 2006)

Is anyone else completely addicted to this show? I am totally in love with it. I have a couple of girlfriends who come over every Wednesday to watch with me. I'm creating new addicts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Who's your favorite designer from the show? My orginal pick was Nick, but he seems to have lost his mojo the last few weeks. Daniel V. is growing on me, a lot. He is a doll, and I love his hair, too. I like Chloe also, but her clothes are a little too girly for me to imagine myself wearing.
Jay was my pick from last season. Supposedly, his line will be out this spring. I hope Macy's carries it.


----------



## Piaqua (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha, I've even gotten a couple of the guys in my dorm addicted to it! I adore that show. I agree about nick, but I still love him. He and Daniel will probably be battling it out in the end, along with Chloe probably. At the beginning I loved Santino (that first blue dress of his was AMAZING), but his attitude, not to mention his over-doing everything has gotten to me.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 27, 2006)

Santino definately has an attitude problem and a bad embelishment problem - but he's my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that episode with the 6 inch stilettos made me REALLY love him and the dress he made for nikki in that episode was GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 27, 2006)

Ya, I liked Santino's dress on the  first episode and liked his dry sense of humor. But damn, enough with ordornments already. 
His impersonation of Tim Gunn is so dead-on. i was crackin up last night. 
I hope Nick's model doesn't get eliminated because Zulima lost last night. I think she will, tho. Daniel seems to be very loyal to his model, I can't see him switching last minute. She was my fave model, too. That girl is absolutely stunning.


----------



## sweet8684girl (Jan 27, 2006)

I love this show! I've loved Chloe's pieces from the start, but Nick and Daniel V. both have made some awesome stuff. I could see people wearing Chloe's pieces right off the runway. Santino...he's just got to go. They're leaving him in there for the drama, just like with Wendy Pepper last season. I can't wait for Jay's line to come out, too...it should be interesting, that's for sure!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 27, 2006)

i haven't had the chance to catch it yet this season, but i loved last season...great show!


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Jan 27, 2006)

I love love love this show.  I need to get season 1 on dvd.  As for this season am I the only one who loves Andrae? The first episode, I din't like him so much. But as the show progressed I liked him alot more.  In the last episode (Inspiration Challenge), his dress blew me away.  Daniel and Nick are awesome too.  I think the last 4 will be Daniel, Nick, Chloe and Andrae


----------



## so_siqqq (Jan 27, 2006)

I am ADDICTED to Project Runway! I think either Daniel V. or Nick may win. Santino I think won't win because his style is eccentric like Jay McCaroll's though he may end up in the last three. My favorite has to be Daniel V. though I really loved his outfit for the Inspiration challenge.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 27, 2006)

GAHHH what channel is it on?


----------



## CaliKris (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_GAHHH what channel is it on?_

 
Bravo.....


LOVE THIS SHOW!!!!!!!! I want to see Nick, Chloe and Daniel V. in the finals! Santino is annoying and to see him go would make me happy! =]


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't get bravo :[


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

i love chloe and dan v., i love jis last name VOSOVIC...anyone else think that name could be like a brand name too? santino is just playing a hard ass, underneath all that thier is a true desinger, i think he is testing the waters but heidi and the rest know he's good.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_GAHHH what channel is it on?_

 
hah I live in vegas, Its on channel 53 :]


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sad about last nights episode. My Nick went home. I don't think it was deserved at all. The suit he made for Daniel was a million times better than that jumpsuit Santino made. WTF?? So now I'm officially rooting for Daniel V. to win the whole thing.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 9, 2006)

i *LOVE* Project runway and i was soo sad to see Nick go. I thought he was one of the more talented ones. 

I like Chloe too, i hope she makes it to the Top 3.


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and Santino's impression of Tim Gunn makes me wanna cry. did any of u guys see the bonus footage on Bravotv.com

i think its episode 8...Santino sings NIN in Tim Gunn's voice hahAHAHAH


----------



## procrastinator (Feb 10, 2006)

I am way addicted to this show.  The best way to feed my senioritis!

I'm sooo mad that Santino didn't get eliminated, I loved Nick!  But my ultimate favorite is Daniel Vosovic.  Not only do I love his designs (although last challenge was disappointing), but he's so prettttttty.  I just wanna wrap him up and take him home!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Feb 10, 2006)

Ohhh I LOVE Project Runway!!!  I look forward to it every week! (wow I'm pathetic).  I love Santino!  He is the only one who has the guts to try something different.  And while sometimes his pieces don't work, he is by far the most creative designer and not afraid to take chances.  I also love Chloe.  Her pieces are so feminine.  For the top 3, I want Santino, Chloe, and Daniel V....even though I HATED Daniel's dress for Chloe.  It was boring and messy.


----------



## misskris (Feb 10, 2006)

I love project runway too! I've watched both season. My favorite this season is definately Chloe. Shes Awesome! I'm pretty sure the top 3 will be Chloe, Daniel V and Santino. I think Daniel V will win even though I'm a chloe fan.


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 10, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO I am so sad. I missed it this past Wed. night and to read that Nick is gone just makes me sad! =( Now it is a toss up for mr between Daniel V. and Chloe.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 10, 2006)

I know!!! I was BEYOND sad that Nick got the boot. However his designs were going downhill, but I wanted him to be in the top 3 ever since the first episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm rooting for Chloe or Daniel...and can't wait to see when Daniel tells off Santino about Nick going home, on the next episode!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 10, 2006)

I loveeee this show.  personally I have no idea how Kara got this far.  She is good but NOT as good as nick or andrea I think.  She skated by on a lot of challenges bc someones was always a little bit worse than her's.  
But I did like her "garden one"
I am going for Chloe or Daniel.  I really thought the final 4 was going to be nick, chloe, dan V and andre and whoever messed up on that challenge would not make it to the final 3.
But my poor nick got the boot.  But his last 2 projects were not up to par with his usual self.  
okay I am wayyyy too addicted to this show!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Feb 11, 2006)

If anyone wants to see the designers collections that were shown yesterday at Fashion Week, there are pics online. Google "Blogging Project Runway" and you will find them easily.
Please be aware that this site contains some spoiler info, as well as the collections. There is no indication of a winner, but if you want to be completely surprised on the finale, don't look. If you are like me, impatient and easily excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then this is a great site to indulge yourself.
Also interesting, the 4 remaining designers all showed at Fashion week. 1 collection is a decoy, so that viewers can't determine who will be out the next episode. That persons collection will not be shown on TV with the others.


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluegrassbabe* 
_If anyone wants to see the designers collections that were shown yesterday at Fashion Week, there are pics online. Google "Blogging Project Runway" and you will find them easily.
Please be aware that this site contains some spoiler info, as well as the collections. There is no indication of a winner, but if you want to be completely surprised on the finale, don't look. If you are like me, impatient and easily excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , then this is a great site to indulge yourself.
Also interesting, the 4 remaining designers all showed at Fashion week. 1 collection is a decoy, so that viewers can't determine who will be out the next episode. That persons collection will not be shown on TV with the others._

 
aww thanks!  I just looked at them.  Santino and Chloes were by far the best!!  Kara's was a wreck.  and Dan's was cute but really "safe" 
I cannot wait to see who makes it into the final 3!!  
I had noooooooooooooo idea all 4 of them got to show at fashion week!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG i've been addicted to this show since the first season. LOVED austin scarlett & kara saun.. I SO wanted one of them to win.. This season, Daniel V. and Chloe are my faves!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 13, 2006)

Daniel V. is amazing. I think he might just win. And I was so shocked when Nick got kicked off! Personally, I think Santino should've been out. His jumpsuit looked pretty chill as a sketch but it didn't look so hot when he made it.


----------



## michitk (Feb 23, 2006)

naw, i totally love andre as well...i was so sad when he left


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 15, 2006)

i'm SO glad chloe won! her collection was so pretty.. i didn't like the matchy matchy shrug and dresss too much but the others were GORGE! that blue dress with the cutouts in the back was just love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. i hope she makes it big!


----------



## MACActress (Mar 15, 2006)

^ That blue dress was amazing. The pink pillow dress was terrible in my opinion, but I really did like the 13th dress, the gold babydoll. That was adorable. 

I also just found out my friend's mom was on season 1 for about 1 second, not as a designer but as someone waving to Wendy in Middleburg =P


----------



## ancilla (Mar 15, 2006)

i was a super daniel v fan, but I actually thought that more of santino's pieces from the fashion week line were things that I would personally like to prance around in


----------



## KristineBelle15 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am soooo happy Chloe won.  I loved her work! but here are my favorite pieces from all the collections:





















and my absolute fave!!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

daniel v. = adorable cutie patootie. he totally should of won i really dont liem choles stuff. oh and andrae is like awesome. uh huh.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Mar 15, 2006)

I was actually stunned to find myself rooting for Santino there at the end. I loved his collection, it was so pretty and feminine. I was expecting something totally insane and unwearable outside of a magazine spread from him. I think all along I have liked him more than I wanted to admit, lol.
I was expecting to be blown away by Daniel V. , but I thought his collection was a little dull. I did like a lot of Chloe's peices, and she has been so solid throughout the whole show. I loooove that babydoll with the pockets she did as the 13th peice.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 9, 2006)

watchin this rite now but have no idea what season it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i cant stand wendy or starr


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

I love love love, Project Runway.  I need to buy a few episodes off itunes. 
Basically, I wanna marry Daniel V.  He's like, me if I were a boy.  He even went to the school I want to go too.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

I dont watch it but I watched Project Catwalk presented by Elizabeth Hurley, it was addictive, i wasnt expecting Kirsty to win, i hoped for Sushino or Chris =( 
it finished like 2 months ago, wish it didnt


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 3, 2006)

I have a question for all the other project runway peopleeess. 

WHERE'S ANDRAE?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 
_I have a question for all the other project runway peopleeess. 

WHERE'S ANDRAE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
At the Red Lobster, arguing with Tim, in front of his colleagues?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

woo hoo! the new season starts this week! i can't wait!!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm counting down the hours! Did anyone catch the Road to the Runway show last night? I think it is the same thing that is coming on at 9 tonight.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm SOOO excited that the new season is underway!  Based on the season's first show, I've got a feeling the claws are going to be coming out more than ever.  What are you guy's first impressions?  I'm not feeling that British guy at all!


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 15, 2006)

the fake british guy? that was like, Thank God for botox! no im just kidding.

that guy? he's weird


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 15, 2006)

That's the guy!  From the moment he appeared on screen and opened his mouth I was like "oh no".  I think it's cool that the female architect/mom of 5 made it.  Think she'll do well.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok, who saw it last night??


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2006)

I watched it yesterday. I love that dress that Miss USA will be wearing as her gown at the Miss Universe competition. It's really classy and elegant.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jul 27, 2006)

I loved last nights episode. Usually, I'm not a big fan of dogs in clothes, but they were really cute. I'm lemming a tiny dog right now, lol. Someone please talk me down.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 27, 2006)

I loved it, too!  I can't wait from week to week to see what kind of challenge they'll come up with!  That dog, the poodle, in that little Kangol-type hat had me howling!  He was soooo cute!

I'm still pissed that the one guy just totally blew off making his dog an outfit.  What was that ridiculous collar thing about anyway?  Grrrr!!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 6, 2006)

OMG, I found this on myspace. Love it....


----------



## Raerae (Aug 9, 2006)

YAY it's Wednesday!

I <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 this show.  Been watching all the seasons.

I can't believe Keith got kicked last episode...  None of the guys left on the show are yummy =(


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 10, 2006)

Project Runway Rock my Socks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I really like this outfit.... She's rocking it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What are you favorite designers for season three?

Mine would be Alison and Uli


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought that was a hot outfit, but...

When I saw it I was like...  He's making the same exact thing he made when he entered the contest...  You know that pink strapy minidress thing.

I like Angela right now.  I thoght her design for INC. was really cute, totally something I would rock at work lol.  And I also really liked her design for last nights Challenge.  Very pretty design for Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 10, 2006)

I got to the fashion insititute of technology in NYC where both Chole and Daniel attended. WE ARE OBSESSED! It's so crazy... the whole campus STOPED on wednesday nights for the newest episode. No one was outside walking around... I remember one time i had to pick someone up at the train station and I was explaining to him on the way back how crazy we all were about it and some girl and her boyfriend came outside and she was SCREAMING at him "It's not even a commercial break! I can't believe you! You can't even wait for a commercial break to smoke your --- cigarette!" She was so upset. Also, Daniel is even nicer then he was on the show. He worked in our res. life department during the time between filming and airing and no one there ever helps you but he would seriously bend over backwards to help you out even if he didn't know you. 

It should be interesting to see what everyone thinks of the new season when school starts up again.


----------



## Raerae (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish I would have applied to that school instead of UCI lol...  back when I had the money heh.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 17, 2006)

Did you watch the recent episode? I am so disappointed that they sent home Alison and not Vincent… I totally agree on Laura that Vincent model couldn’t walk in that damn dress… I thought it was time for Vincent to leave too… I really liked Jeffrey and Uli dress… totally talented. Don’t you agree they sent the wrong person home? They should’ve thought about what Alison could have offer in the future.. I’m sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's Uli and Jeffrey dress made from Recycling Stuff


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 
_Did you watch the recent episode? I am so disappointed that they sent home Alison and not Vincent… I totally agree on Laura that Vincent model couldn’t walk in that damn dress… I thought it was time for Vincent to leave too… I really liked Jeffrey and Uli dress… totally talented. Don’t you agree they sent the wrong person home? They should’ve thought about what Alison could have offer in the future.. I’m sad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I have to agree with you.  What is it that keeps Vincent alive week after week??  I guess Heidi's comment about looking "tall and slim" versus a "fat Minny Mouse" summed up the judge's feelings in a nutshell.  (It's always amazed me what is considered "fat" in that industry.)  Heidi's disparaging comments about Alison's model have caused me to not like her (Heidi) so much.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 
_I have to agree with you.  What is it that keeps Vincent alive week after week??  I guess Heidi's comment about looking "tall and slim" versus a "fat Minny Mouse" summed up the judge's feelings in a nutshell.  (It's always amazed me what is considered "fat" in that industry.)  Heidi's disparaging comments about Alison's model have caused me to not like her (Heidi) so much._

 





 they need to judge how tara banks judges on american next top model hahaha.. tara always say they can see the other person can do better in the future...

damn ya for sending alison home =(


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 20, 2006)

I was really sad to see Allison go home, she looks like such a sweet girl!

On another note, if I see Angela wear those stupid f***ing puffy skirts with those damn leggings im gonna verbally abuse her in the street if i ever see her. and those damn rosettes too, when I see her I wanna barf.

thats how strongly I feel about her clothing.

the end


----------



## ette (Aug 20, 2006)

Allison is doing a line for Shopbop which will include a lot of what she wore on the show.
Vincent needs to go.
I want Micheal to win, he's amazing. If not, he should work for La Rok. It's very "him". Although he is a bit more highend and avant gard. 
Laura is such a biiiiiiitch.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2006)

I think they should implement an averaging system. Obviously, it wouldn't help the first 2 or so rounds, but it would work better in the end. If they'd score by numbers, it would be a lot cleaner way to eliminate.

Maybe their mindset is that a new name in the business doesn't receive second chances in the fashion industry.

In any case, I think Angela and Vincent should've been out before Alison. I don't care for her atittude, but her style and construction skills were better than theirs.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_I think they should implement an averaging system. Obviously, it wouldn't help the first 2 or so rounds, but it would work better in the end. If they'd score by numbers, it would be a lot cleaner way to eliminate.

Maybe their mindset is that a new name in the business doesn't receive second chances in the fashion industry.

In any case, I think Angela and Vincent should've been out before Alison. I don't care for her atittude, but her style and construction skills were better than theirs._

 





 when you say her style and construction skills were better than theirs...

and Angela and Vincent should've been out before Alison... 

Every since the Macy's episode Angela's been improving....

All I gotta say is that Vincent *gotta go*.... :bye:


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 20, 2006)

I think the garbage outfit from Angela wasn't that great. It was ugly, and I didn't think it had a good fit in the top part. I would've put her in the bottom 3. I don't know why they left Vincent in so long. If they think he's going to be like Santino, I haven't seen any proof (I liked some of Santino's designs.) If they think he's going to be that kind of "character," they couldn't be more wrong.

I'm still bitter they got rid of Malan, but I was happy he took it well and didn't blame everyone under the sun, like Alison.

I don't like this season as much. The designers seem much more cliquey than last. Nothing has really "wow"ed me.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Yeah the garbage outfit from Angela wasn't all that great! The Macy one and the Icon one was pretty.... Vincent garbage dress was sooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhhh... I mean he was like throwing stuff on there... This week he gotta go forreals... Yeah Santino is talented, but some episode with the challenge he went all out... He was my favorite in the beginning, but I drifted away because he was getting jealous because of Daniel's winning in the challenge. I liked Nick, Daniel, and Chloe.... It was funny when he was mocking Tim and saying where's Aundre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh yeah! The part when he was singing with Nick too. Yeah! I thought Malan was weird when he laughed =X Yeah! This seasons not fun like the second season... This season need to loosen up and have fun while you're working instead all that bitching..


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 29, 2006)

*Can I just say*

that I hate Jeffery with a passion! He is evil and not in that, funny,entertaining yet evil way Santino was! Wishing someone would have a stroke is so wrong and he would have a fit if somoene was rude to his mamma, so why be rude to Angela's mama! Oh, and his constant dissing of everyone just means he drinks way too much haterade!

Can i just say, how much I adore Michael and was so glad he finally was noticed by the judges! He should have in the top that first time around with his coffee filter dress, but I am glad he made up for by winning two challenges!

I predict a Micahel, Uli, and Laura top three!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 29, 2006)

michael for the win!!! i love him! i also really like ulli, kayne, and even tho she's bitchy, i really like laura's designs..they're very classy.. angela annoys the hell out of me and her mom was so whiny in that challenge with the mothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i felt bad that jeffrey got her to design for out of all the mothers/sisters... i like jeffrey *ducks* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's a bit raw around the edges but it seems like he's been thru a heck of a lot in his lifetime so... *shrugs* anyway MICHAEL FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 31, 2006)

Good Bye Angela!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 31, 2006)

I think Michael or Laura has it in the bag. I wouldn't mind either of them winning.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, is it me or did Jeffery's outfit make him look like he smelled like, stale Jagermeister, cigarettes and body odor? I really hate the fact that he won becuase it's going to propell his cocky attitude into the stratosphere and cause him to act to in more diplorable ways!

I loved Michael's pants and am a die hard "Knight Rider" but the shirt made him look like something out of "Breakin"!

Kayne, there are just no words to descirbe that mess!

Vincent, what the hell was that? Why is he still in the running?

I liked Uli's dress alot but she is playing it safe! If she wants to get in the top three, she has to change up her style a little!

Angela was a mess, but I feel bad for her !She is also better than me because when Jeffery started talking that mess about my mother again in the workroom, he would have found a pair of scissors lodged in his neck! 

Ok, the soap opera watcher in me thinks that Micahel and Nazri should hook up cause they look so cute together!


----------



## NJDes (Sep 2, 2006)

I love Kayne, Michael and Laura. I think it's going to be a tough one between Miachael and Laura. And let me just say that I'm gald Angela is gone. Don't get be wrong she pulled off a couple of cute outfits but I just didn't like her at all. I can't wait to see how the rest of the season turns out.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 3, 2006)

i like Uli, Michael and Kayne. I kinda sorta hate Laura.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 4, 2006)

I didn't like Angela when she made them silly things flower looking thingy... i agree that her macy/icon episode were pretty dresses and the rest was like ............ lol i like laura because her's is like dressy type like, but she make them pants tooo high to the waist lol... i love uli, but she need to spice it up a little..love the print she uses, but she need to make it different... kayne need to open his eye and focus... that purple looking thingy he made was like wtf right lol? vincent needs to go really.... his outfit been Ahhhhh! Micheal he's ok in the safe zone.... is that everyone? been busy with school to keep up with the show hahaha... i have class 6-10p.m. but i always wish the teacher let us out early


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 7, 2006)

i think i am the only one who adores jeffrey.  Its a love hate relationship.  I think he plays up his atitude, deep down hes a sweetie.  and i love his tight pants.   lol.

Oh and michael is extremely talented.  I really hope he wins.


----------



## bottleblack (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 
_i think i am the only one who adores jeffrey._

 
No! I love Jeffery, too.  He knows he's being an ass and he's playing it up for the cameras, but I do really like some of the stuff he's designed.  With Allison gone, I'm totally pulling for him to be in the top 3. 

Oh, and I totally LOL'd when he made the comment that "God was drunk" when he stuck him with Angela's mom.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 7, 2006)

out vincent!

i adore jeffrey work too! i love that couture dress he made...also uli...

my top three would be
1. Uli
2. Jeffrey
3. Micheal/Kanye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. supposely Alison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laura's good too!


----------



## NJDes (Sep 8, 2006)

I knew Vincent had to be the next to go. He was just too.... werid. I like Jeffery too and he so plays it up for the camera. His dress looked amazing this past week.

Um what was up with Laura's dress, it was so.. ew. She needs to come out of her comfort zone. I know she likes the classy, elegent type of clothing but she really needs to work with more colors and try something new. They're looking for talent but they have to have diversity also.


----------



## antirazor (Sep 15, 2006)

WTF Angela and Vincent coming BACK. I was so excited when they FINALLY got kicked off. oooo. I was awestruck.

Allison deserved to come back WAY more than either Vincent or Angela. did she ever win a challenge? I feel like she did...


----------



## aeni (Sep 15, 2006)

No she didn't win one.  But her line is cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project...%28season_3%29


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 15, 2006)

i agree allison should have come back!! shes adorable and her stuff was awesome.  I think i read somewhere that her and heidi didnt get along, or heidi didnt like her or something.  That might be why she was quick to go before she should have!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 15, 2006)

The remaining designers showed this morning at Fashion Week. There was a decoy collection, same as with Kara last year. Pics of the collections are available at www.gettyimages.com . 

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/sou...c0&p=7&  tag=1

If the link doesn't work, you can find them by searching for "Project Runway" in new images.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2006)

lovvvveee michael! i really like jeffrey too.. laura is bitchy but i LOVE her designs.. she's so elegant and classy! MICHAEL 4 THE WIN!!!!


----------



## antirazor (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 
_i agree allison should have come back!! shes adorable and her stuff was awesome.  I think i read somewhere that her and heidi didnt get along, or heidi didnt like her or something.  That might be why she was quick to go before she should have!_

 
haha. I totally read that article. :3


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_lovvvveee michael! i really like jeffrey too.. laura is bitchy but i LOVE her designs.. she's so elegant and classy! MICHAEL 4 THE WIN!!!!_

 

TEAM MICHAEL!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats to the top remaining four 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





1. Uli
2. Micheal
3. Jeffrey
4. Laura

Uli-she's good with prints
Micheal-he's good with the R&B type 
Jeffrey is the edgy, rock and roll type
Laura- she's the elegant one 

I can't wait for the final show... I hope I get out of class early to watch the entire show hahahhaha


----------



## geeko (Dec 28, 2006)

saw the finale of PR. I am glad for the winner. The dresses are very funky and hip. Very unique.

It's a bit late for me to be commenting on PR now...as PR3 only ended over here in my country yesterday


----------



## athena123 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so this is an old thread but I never started watching Project Runway until this season and now I'm addicted.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm rooting for either Rami oR Jillian to win. Rami's designs are always so elegant and Jillian isn't afraid to take chances. Of course, I often find that what I really like isn't always aligned with the judges' opinions. 

BTW, does anyone know what Heidi says to each contestant when she kisses them on the cheek on their way "AUT"?


----------



## COBI (Jan 3, 2008)

" *auf Wiedersehen* "

Until we meet again...


----------



## starangel2383 (Jan 4, 2008)

i thoroughly enjoyed watching them with the hershey challenge the other night. but made me want to have some peanut butter cups though. lol


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 5, 2008)

This season is really boring me.

The guy who's supposed to be the life of the group is so damn monotonous and depressing. Fuck, almost everyone on this show is monotone!

Christian can make some hot outfits, but damnit if his hair isn't shit. Jack annoyed me as well, it was like whatever steroids he was on transformed him into a 12 y.o. girl. Rickey needs to grow a pair.

I'm gunning for Sweet P as she's the only one on this show who has any inflection. 

Marion is hot in an insane florist kind of way.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 5, 2008)

After the 4th season is over, I think they should make a Project Runway All star challenge, and get the favorites from all the seasons -- and have a few mini challenges. That would be something.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_After the 4th season is over, I think they should make a Project Runway All star challenge, and get the favorites from all the seasons -- and have a few mini challenges. That would be something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be fab!  I wish they would bring back Santino! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He was so funny!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_After the 4th season is over, I think they should make a Project Runway All star challenge, and get the favorites from all the seasons -- and have a few mini challenges. That would be something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You really should send them an email with this idea, seriously.


----------

